# Are horse pellets safe?



## hamsterdance (Jun 16, 2015)

I currently use yesterday's news for my two rabbits but it is pretty expensive. When I was at fleet farm I saw horse pellets that are made out of wood- would these be safe for my rabbits? It's $5 for a bag larger than a $19 bag of the yesterday's news. 
I do have a pasturella bun whose nose can get agitated a little easier than most- would to wood be dustier than the newspaper?
Thanks!


----------



## rew (Jun 16, 2015)

Yup I'm pretty sure it's safe, it's what I'm going to get for my next bunny.

I did a bit of reading around the same topic and the reviews I've read from both cat and rabbit owners seem to agree that the horse wooden pellets have better absorbency and the odour control is improved. 

The only thing I wouldn't do is to pre-water the pellets like they would do for horses. Just put the pellets in like usual


----------



## saapple (Jun 16, 2015)

I've used horse pellets for years. The order control is better and they are super cheap.


----------



## majorv (Jun 17, 2015)

When the pellets get wet they turn to sawdust, but the others are correct in that the odor control is good. If your rabbit has a sensitive nose then the smell shouldn't bother her, but I don't know about the sawdust. I would use a grate over the litter box so she isn't in contact with the pellets.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 18, 2015)

I use to use horse pellets but I now use shavings and carefree litter (it's like this tissue stuff it's good for rabbits and doesn't smell and puffs up when wet). I agree put a grid over it if she reacts to the saw dust other then that they should be fine&#128522;


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2015)

Yep, perfectly safe, lots of people seem to use them and love them because they do absorb odors well and they are so cheap.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 25, 2015)

I use wood pellets for horse stalls as my bunny litter too. _There is no need or purpose to wet them first._ That only takes away from them being able to absorb the urine. 

They expand, so you'll use much less in the pan than you would use of the Yesterdays News pellets. Here's a sample:

You can see that I barely cover the bottom of the litter pan, but after a few days, the pellets expand to fill the box to the mid-line.


----------



## hamsterdance (Jun 30, 2015)

These are the ones I got. They are made out of softwood, this kind are safe? View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435637664.457459.jpg


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes they are I've bought soft wood before from phresh pets and and my bunnies loved them but I've switched to aspen now because its cheaper


----------

